# Embassy Outreach Angeles City



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The U.S. Embassy would like to inform U.S. citizens that the American Citizen Services (ACS) unit will be holding an outreach visit in Holiday Inn Clark, Angeles City on October 1, 2014 from 8:00 a.m. to 11 a.m. The ACS team will be accompanied by representatives of the Social Security Administration (SSA), and the Department of Veteran ‘ s Affairs. Please see the below flier for more information.
In connection with this, the American Citizen Services (ACS) unit will also be conducting a Pre-Outreach question and answer forum for passport and citizenship applications to be held at the D ‘ Tapas Fusion restaurant, Angeles City on September 30, 2014 from 4:30 p.m. to 5:30 p.m. Please note that applications will not be accepted during the forum.

more http://www.dav3philippines.com/embassy-outreach-to-angeles-city-2/


----------

